
Yoast SEO cripples WordPress 5.5 wp-sitemap.xml functionality - pawnednow
https://wordpress.org/support/topic/yoast-seo-cripples-wordpress-5-5-wp-sitemap-xml-functionality/#post-13298815
======
zenincognito
They also spam the sitemap with their links.

~~~
dylz
They also pollute the shit out of your HTML source with comments and meta tags
for yoast's blog.

No honour among thieves, considering the usual SEO/SEM snakeoil.

